# Kunz 112 scraper plane.



## Bertha

I was afraid the rating was going to go in this direction as I clicked. You ought to look into the old Stanley #81, dirt cheap, and very effective. It's got a bit of a learning curve, but I love mine.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
let´s face it for the half of the price of a veritas scraperplane 
I think you shuold expect that there wuold be some workover 
they are pretty much the same plane as I can see 
that is one of those where veritas hasn´t made a different plane 
I admit Veritas´s look a lot better and have better quality 
but give it a chance and I´m sure it will pay back 
(no I don´t have stock or shares´in Kunz …) 

Dennis


----------



## OSU55

Other than being a much higher quality tool, the Veritas product has a knobbed screw to bow the blade, which is quite important with this type of tool and a significant omission. Even a Stanley #80 has a screw to bow the blade.


----------

